# Fan Shroud: Replace or Ignore



## 64563 (Jan 29, 2007)

I've an 89 240SX and the fan shroud is falling apart, especially after replacing the water pump. The brackets where one screws them down are broken and won't hold for nothing. Now, the fan shroud is getting in the way of the fan blades especially due to the weight of the air inlet from the air control box and I could see the wear on the blades themselves. They have worn a hole about 4 inches across the shroud. These things are so hard to find, it seems, and will even be that much more difficult to replace as far as labor goes. Right now I'm looking for any comments or suggestions as to my problem. If your recommend replacing it can you point me in the right direction please? Thanks a whole bunch.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

The shroud is an important part of the cooling system. They are pretty common in junk yards and are pretty easy to replace. You can also buy new ones from several on line parts stores just do some leg work.

I pulled one off a 1990 at a jy Saturday but only needed the bottom piece so left the rest.


----------



## 64563 (Jan 29, 2007)

Madmaxfl said:


> The shroud is an important part of the cooling system. They are pretty common in junk yards and are pretty easy to replace. You can also buy new ones from several on line parts stores just do some leg work.
> 
> I pulled one off a 1990 at a jy Saturday but only needed the bottom piece so left the rest.


Thanks for the quick reply Madmaxfl! If I pull one from the yard how much do you think I should be prepared to spend? BTW - I live here in Southern California.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree the shroud is important with a motor driven FAN. If you Decided to do the electric fan option. May people such as me ditch the shroud due to the fact the twin fans get in the way Still each electric fan has a small shroud keeping the draw almost the same. ...Most important thing about the shroud with the single fan it cools the entire rad and increases the draw through the fins not around the radiator.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

You should be able to pick one up at a junk yard for $5-10. You can probably get a new one from an on line parts store for about $30


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i currently don't have one on right now. everything is fine, i haven't noticed any difference with it on.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ive been running my sr20det without a fan shroud for 2 years now. doesnt do much but it looks better in you car its alway recommended. but you shouldnt have heating problems


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

No shroud here either and no problems yet.


----------

